# Favourite Hobbit



## Diamond (Mar 16, 2003)

Not just in the fellowship but any Hobbit. 
I know there's a lot but hopefully you can cope .


----------



## legolasismine (Mar 16, 2003)

That was hard cause I really ADORE Pippin but I love Merry but I picked Pippin instead.


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 16, 2003)

Gollum, of course! The hero of LOTR!


----------



## Lossengondiel (Mar 16, 2003)

C'mon now, who can't like Sam???

I like Merry and Pippin too, but I voted for Sam


----------



## legolasismine (Mar 16, 2003)

Sam is alright but he is no Pippin!


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 16, 2003)

I can't like the evil sam. If it wasn't for him, everyone would have to agree that he's the hero. oh well. That was probably a rhetorical question. *hides*


----------



## Saucy (Mar 16, 2003)

Yay we all knew who'd u picked u hardly have to say tee-hee i'm sorry but i chose pippin cause well he's a cutie and gollum has u 4 a support team tee-hee


----------



## FoolOfATook (Mar 16, 2003)

Nob, like Butterbur's Nob? I know that with this splitting headache that I might not be thinking straight, but I'm sure that he wasn't a Hobbit. Or is there some Nob that I'm completely forgetting? I'd complain about the presence of Farmer Cotten and Fatty Bolger while the Old Took and the Bullroarer and The Gaffer were all left off, but I'm almost completely sure that's just the headache making me unpleasant.... 

Anyway, I imagine that most of you can probably figure out on your own who I voted for....


----------



## Eliot (Mar 16, 2003)

I like Merry Brandybuck a lot. All the rest of the Hobbit's are cool, but Merry has always seemed really awesome.


----------



## Eledhwen (Mar 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FoolOfATook _
> *Nob, like Butterbur's Nob? I know that with this splitting headache that I might not be thinking straight, but I'm sure that he wasn't a Hobbit. Or is there some Nob that I'm completely forgetting? I'd complain about the presence of Farmer Cotten and Fatty Bolger while the Old Took and the Bullroarer and The Gaffer were all left off, but I'm almost completely sure that's just the headache making me unpleasant.... *





> _FotR - At the Sign of the Prancing Pony _"Hi! Nob! "Where are you, you wolly-footed slowcoach? Nob!"


Need I say more?


----------



## Turin (Mar 18, 2003)

Pippin's accent in the movie was awsome and its his real voice. I voted for Pippin from the movie but from the book I would have voted for Frodo.


----------



## Jesse (Mar 19, 2003)

I said Samwise Gammgee. He is passionate and knows what Frodo is really up against.


----------



## tookish-girl (Mar 24, 2003)

Pippin! Us Tooks rule!

And Pip is actually winning at the mo; he's got the most votes! Hoorah!


----------



## legoman (Mar 28, 2003)

BULLROARER!!!

its just such a cool name!


----------



## Turin (Mar 29, 2003)

Have you ever noticed that nobody has the same name as someone else in LoTR.


----------



## Saucy (Mar 29, 2003)

well it would of been pretty confusing if tolkien had named em all frodo..don't ya think.


----------



## Feanorian (Mar 29, 2003)

I would have to go with Gollum, if it was not for him Bilbo would not have gotten the Ring and hence neither would Frodo and therefore no LOTR. As well as the fact that he talks to himself and has a split personality. And if some of you say hes not a confirmed hobbit just speculation I would beg to differ and point out that He came from of the Three Hobbit families that originally came from The Stoors, its all in the Unfinished Tales, he is of a different house then the hobbits of The Shire.


----------



## Turin (Mar 29, 2003)

Ok nevermind.


----------



## Novuriel (Mar 30, 2003)

I voted for Pippin (and yay! He's winning) but it was a hard one. The four of them (you know who I mean) are just all great and so hard to pick from! But Turin56, Billy Boyd's voice is totally cool! I wish I had an accent like that¡


----------



## Turin (Mar 31, 2003)

I wish I could talk like that when I want to but it wouln't be my normal voice.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 9, 2003)

Yay! Pippen forever! Hurrah!


----------



## Thindraug_2 (Apr 9, 2003)

Treyar i think I will have to disagree sam is better


----------



## Turin (Apr 9, 2003)

I don't really like hobbits but Pippin is an exception.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Apr 9, 2003)

Um, Pippin is definitely the most awesome and coolest hobbit. Gollum comes in second place though, which is pretty good coming from someone who is not the biggest fan of Gollum around. We all know who THAT is, don't we!


----------



## Farin (Apr 10, 2003)

I love Pippin! He is such a cutie! And Billy too! Can't forget him now! Billy is my fav actor in the movie and he came to Canada promoting Sniper470, i couldn't go see him even though he was like 50 kms away from where i live His accent is so cool!

Yay! Pippin is winning! He's seems to be very popular, but all the other hobbits are great too!


----------

